# I Will Draw Bettas



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have been noticing that people have started to draw bettas for people and I thought that it would be really fun to try. So if you want me to draw your betta post a picture below and I will try to get it to you as fast as I can. I have an example picture below so you can see my drawing style.


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Can you draw my crowntail, Crick?









Thanks!


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's Crick, I hope you like it! :-D


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow! Thanks! He looks awesome!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you do Apollo?


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's Apollo, Hope it looks okay!


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Maybe I should stop writing the names...


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Apollo looks great. And the names look fine on the ones you have drawn.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks, anyone reading this you can just tell me if you want the name or not.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

You could do Edge (the gold butterfly) or InuYasha, (the red grizzled one) if you'd like! If you decide to, I'd love to have their names on it


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

can you do matrix?


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Okay first edge and inuyasha and then matrix. I should have them done by tomorrow. Thanks guys!


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's Edge and InuYasha, I took a risk with the positioning.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

And here is Matrix,


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you so much! I love it


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

No problem, thanks for the practice.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

My pleasure!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

are you still doing these? if you are could I have one of Nick please?

he's a crowntail.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

can you draw my boy flutter?


----------

